# Fair Entry-Stinger and Venom



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Entered this one for our association this year. It got first place!
Disclaimer: No bees were injured or killed during filming for this picture. 
Arvin


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

that is an awsome picture...great job!

deknow


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Beautiful. My lip swelled up just looking at that.


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

deknow and Barry-Thanks for the comments guys. The picture does tend to get mixed reactions.
Arvin


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> No bees were injured or killed during filming for this picture.


I like that one:applause:

Our Fair ended yesterday but if you had posted that last week I would have been showing it at our "O" hives.

One little boy ask if I ever got stung and when I said yes he replied *then why do you pick them up again :doh:*


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

honeyman-Gotta love that straightforward logic! Take my observation hive with me every Saturday when I go to the farmer's market in Springfield to sell comb honey. Take some of my pics along,too. Have now got some regular kids that plan on the bees being there when they come back with their folks each week. Got a big magnifying glass so the kids could look at the bees through it, but the adults use it just as much. Some days I don't sell as much as others, but it's always a good day. People really enjoy seeing them and are really fascinated by them.

Thanks for the comment. The judge thought I squeezed the bee to get it to release the venom. Didn't have to, I got a little guard bee close to the top vent. She was more than ready to give me the full dose if she could have reached me.
Arvin


----------

